
Show HN: Amnesia for Twitter deletes tweets more than N days old - jmathai
https://github.com/jmathai/amnesia
======
thasaleni
No offence, but this tool has so much friction for achieving a task so simple
that you'd be better off doing it manually.

~~~
danhardman
For the initial clean-up, you don't want to be doing it manually, especially
if you have lots of tweets to delete because Twitter makes it a really tedious
task.

There are online tools that do just this, without the need to download
anything, but then you have to trust a 3rd party app.

------
zakk
I would love something similar for Facebook...

~~~
adidalal
If you have a Mac you can use AppleScript to delete things programmatically by
simulating clicking in Safari.

I also found this upon a quick search, no idea if it is fully functioning:
[https://github.com/IonicaBizau/reset-your-facebook-
account](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/reset-your-facebook-account)

